# nice busy weekend on the barbie



## jrod62 (Aug 14, 2011)

Got Jeff's newsletter on smoking shrimp , I can't eat seafood , wife don't like shrimp so why not make some.

Ok. my daughter said she was coming home from college Saturday and she loves shrimp . Also did some stuffed brats on Saturday.

After the shrimp was on got a call, something came up and she wouldn't make it home this weekend.

On Sunday we wanted to check out Costco for first time in St. Louis . Love their meat department we got some Pork chop . thickest pork chop i have ever seen. Also put some chicken on.

here some pic. from Saturday and Sunday.






















and here the shrimp ready for the smoker







Now on to the stuff brats, two of them had cheese, mushroom and onions. Rest just has cheese in them, all wrap in bacon













on the grill







brat with some of Jeff's BBQ sauce







now on to Sunday: pork chop, chicken, and some "red hot" Dogs



















and chicken with Jeff's rub







ready for some smoke, kept temp. around 225







took the hot links off after an hour.







took pork chop off when they reach 155 degree







money shot: thickest pork chop i have ever seen







chicken was last to come off after 4 hours







Nice







note on the shrimp. We took a trip up to my daughter college and dropped off a care package of

pull pork, Brisket, corn on the cob, shrimp, and money. Think she was one happy camper!!!

got to love the" food saver" now she has a full freezer and full wallet.

got a text today from her saying "yummy...and omg shrimp is AMAZING!!!!! ".

make it all worth wild. Wonder if she knows that she can also use the phone to make calls too ?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like some awesome food nice job. You can always send the shrimp my way


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great, I bet she was happy.


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 14, 2011)

I love Costco's meat dept! They cost a little more than your average grocer but I've always gotten good quality from them! Your grub looks great!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everone . That was first time going to Costco . The meat department look really good . Also fill up with gas at Costco . 30 cents a gal. cheaper then here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

Everything looks delicious!

Great job!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 15, 2011)

[quote name="SmokinAl" url="/forum/thread/110281/nice-busy-weekend-on-the-barbie#post_677714"]
Everything looks delicious!



Great job!
[/quote]

Thanks. It was .We eat good around here thanks to all the great food i see on this web site


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2011)

Food looks great!  You are having too much fun.

Don't worry, she will call when the money runs out.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 15, 2011)

G[quote name="Venture" url="/forum/thread/110281/nice-busy-weekend-on-the-barbie#post_677762"]
Food looks great!  You are having too much fun.



Don't worry, she will call when the money runs out.  LOL



Good luck and good smoking.
[/quote]

Thanks, yes i am having to much fun! Have smoke every weekend since last x-mas . Im sure the next time we hear from her she will need money or to restock her freezer.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll be right over


----------



## alelover (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks wonderful. Nice job. I have a daughter in college too. I feel your pain.


----------

